# "Its got tracks!"



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

This is a light-hearted story about an exchange I had with two neighbourhood kids this morning. 

As most older people on the board can attest, kids do not have the mechanical aptitude nor interest that kids had in the past. When I was a kid, I spent my summers tearing apart and repairing bicycles, lawn mowers trail bikes, etc. There wasn’t a fastener that was safe from me and a tool. 

Today, kids prefer to be hunched-over, caveman-style, with their nose in a tablet or smart phone, not moving a muscle. At least that’s the way the kids are in my family. They wouldn’t know the difference between a boxed-end wrench and a ratchet. 

When I was out doing the EOD with my HSS928 this morning, I saw two kids waking up the street on their way to school. I am always aware of my surroundings when I am on the street doing the EOD. They were on the opposite side of the street, so I figured I was OK, but kept an eye on them anyway. 

They crossed the side of the street and came over to me. They were probably seven and five years old. The older boy said _“Wow! That’s a cool snowblower! It’s got tracks!”_ 

I showed them how the height adjustment could change the angle of the tracks. They seem to be impressed. 

The younger boy asked _“How come it’s got a key?”_ I explained that it has an electric starter and is started just like a car. I shut the machine off and restarted it so they could see the starter operation. 

_“Wow, is that ever cool!_” they exclaimed. 

They continued on their way, walking backwards, both giving thumbs-up, as I resumed the EOD. 

My opinion of humanity moved up a notch. Perhaps future Honda customers. 

Jeff


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Thats awesome, pure unadulterated joy and intrigue from kids is amazing isnt it?

My kid is 3 and he loves spending time with his ol' man in the garage, here is a short video of him toying with a torque wrench.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Or, they are casing it out and plan to steal it tonight. Hide the key in your garage !


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

That is a good one Jeff.

A few years ago, my two grandkids were checking me out in the garage when I was getting ready to clear the driveway with my tracked 828.

I looked over and my then 5 year old granddaughter opened the door to the house and yelled out to the world; "Upa's working on red WALL•E!".

I really liked that. It's been called that ever since.


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

jrom said:


> "Upa's working on red WALL•E!".


Love it! Only kids can come up with that stuff!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice story. There's hope.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

jeffNB said:


> Today, kids prefer to be hunched-over, caveman-style, with their nose in a tablet or smart phone, not moving a muscle. At least that’s the way the kids are in my family. They wouldn’t know the difference between a boxed-end wrench and a ratchet.
> 
> 
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff. I can sure relate to your comments. I always feel I'm the only parent frustrated by "smart phones" etc. But I guess that's not the case. I wish my 19 yr old son were more interested in mechanical things and repairing stuff around the house, but he isn't. Then again, as my wife always says to me, "One of you on this planet is enough." (I think she's kidding ?????)

I remind myself daily that younger generations are smarter _in different ways_ than we are. But I too get a smile when I see a child fascinated by mechanical things. It's fun to explain stuff to them watch their brains soak it in.

Oh well...back to snowblowing...we got 8 inches in Calgary and it's now -30. Yikes.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

This may be stupid, or too cute, but I'm going to send this photo to my grand kiddo's and I may as well post it here.

I'm going to tell them, little ol' Red is doing ok.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Love the eyes !

Nice touch !

BTW - what is HSRWE ?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Honda Snowblower Red Wall•E :icon_whistling:


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey OP... WTH is this "EOD" you were doing out in public, where the kids could see you...????
Really...what is EOD..?


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

*Anything you want it to mean!*

Eager Old Dude, Elite Operations Division, Expert On Demand, 
Electronic Over drive, Expression of Dissatisfaction, Explosive Ordnance Disposal, End Of Day, Employee On Duty, Edge Of Death, Electric Organ Discharge, Edge Of Danger,
Ευρωπαϊκός Οργανισός ∆ιαστήα τος, and finally Erect Organ Discharge!:icon-clapping-smile:whatdoyouthink:


PS its 70 degrees today!!!


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Biketrax said:


> Eager Old Dude, Elite Operations Division, Expert On Demand,
> Electronic Over drive, Expression of Dissatisfaction, Explosive Ordnance Disposal, End Of Day, Employee On Duty, Edge Of Death, Electric Organ Discharge, Edge Of Danger,
> Ευρωπαϊκός Οργανισός ∆ιαστήα τος, and finally Erect Organ Discharge!:icon-clapping-smile:whatdoyouthink:
> 
> ...


HA Ha,,, took me a few times to figure that out,,,, you forgot one in the above,,,, EOD,,,,, end of driveway,,lol


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

chaulky45 said:


> HA Ha,,, took me a few times to figure that out,,,, you forgot one in the above,,,, EOD,,,,, end of driveway,,lol


Left that ONE for you! I like to keep them guessing!!:wink::icon_scratch:k::smiley-confused009::smiley-whacky017::signlol:


----------

